# The Sailormoon club!!



## Dark kittie farie (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the Sailormoon club where all things are on Sailormoon! We have rules you need to read BEFORE(again BEFORE) you ask to join. Read Rules before joining!

RULES(READ BEFORE JOINING!!):

1. Be respectful to EVERYONE (yes, even your enemies that may of joined this club)

2. no talking back at ANYONE!(No matter who it is..if I catch you doing that you may get kicked)

3. There are positions you can apply for, and to apply for them, you must know many things about your fav char on the show.....and then if you know a lot you may get the position(if no one is in it and if some1 is in it, you must challenge them to a trivia challange, and the first person to get 2 answers wrong, they lose and either lose the position or dont get the position at all)

4. If you would like to be a banner creater, you must show me a sailormoon banner example to the club, and if they like it, you get to be a banner-maker. :)

5. once you have read these rules, you must name atleast 4 of the sailor girls.

Current Positions:

Sailor girls:


Sailormoon:
position 1: Dark kittie farie
position 2: none
position 3: none
position 4: none

Sailor Venus:
position 1: none
position 2: none
position 3: none
position 4: none

Sailor Mars:
position 1: none
position 2: none
position 3: none
position 4: none

Sailor Mercury:
position 1: none
position 2: none
position 3: none
position 4: none

Sailor Jupiter:
position 1: none
position 2: none
position 3: none
position 4: none

Sailor Cosmos:
position 1: none
position 2: none
position 3: none
position 4: none

Sailor Saturn:
position 1: none
position 2: none
position 3: none
position 4: none

Sailor Neptune:
position 1: none
position 2: none
position 3: none
position 4: none

Current banner-makers:
Dark kittie farie (for now until we get some1 to take the job)

Thats all for now! I will add more when the club has many more pages!!!


----------



## IcySapphire (Jul 19, 2008)

Count me in!

The Inner Sailors are named Serena (Moon), Amy (Mercury), Raye (Mars), Lita (Jupiter), and Mina (Venus) in English.


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm in. I'm still a fan <3


----------



## Dark kittie farie (Aug 1, 2008)

ok welcome to the club <3 sapphire and icysapphire! and you are correct on those icysapphire! just tell me which position you'd like and you will be official members <3 oh and sapphire, if you have read the rules, name me atleast 4 of the sailormoon girls' real names........ok ty!


----------



## JHG (Oct 25, 2021)

I did always think they'd make lovely ballerinas.


----------

